# Renewing road tax in advance



## Don_Madge

We are off on our travels again on the 6 may. The road tax on the Timberland
runs out at the end of May, I went to the local DVLA office and found out
that one can tax a vehicle six weeks in advance if going abroad. I just
annotated the V10 that "I wanted to tax the vehicle six weeks ahead as I was
going abroad" No problems at all.
This I found very useful as I thought I would have to return the tax disc
and claim a refund.

Regards

Don


----------



## dodger148

As this could affect quite a few of us, have put a sticky on for the time being


----------



## smifee

got caught out trying to do this when going to france for 6 months. the 2 months applies ONLY to MAIN Post Offices. the tax discs aren't sent to sub offices until just before they come into effect.

didn't have enough time to find a main PO so tax expired whilst we were in france. i renewed it, back to previous expiry date, at licensing office in portsmouth on our return.

would fall foul of the SORN instant fines if it happened now.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

smifee said:


> got caught out trying to do this when going to france for 6 months. the 2 months applies ONLY to MAIN Post Offices. the tax discs aren't sent to sub offices until just before they come into effect.
> 
> didn't have enough time to find a main PO so tax expired whilst we were in france. i renewed it, back to previous expiry date, at licensing office in portsmouth on our return.
> 
> would fall foul of the SORN instant fines if it happened now.


hello Smifee

As far as I am aware you are supposed to display a current tax disc when you are abroad.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Don Madge said:


> We are off on our travels again on the 6 may.
> 
> Thats even better news.
> 
> Also discovered that my motorcaravan has been put in the light goods taxation class instead of PLG (Private Light Goods).
> 
> When we get back in July the V5C will have to back to Swansea to be amended again.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Don


The road tax on the Timberland runs out at the end of May, I went to the local DVLA office and found out that one can tax a vehicle six weeks in advance if going abroad. I just annotated the V10 that "I wanted to tax the vehicle six weeks ahead as I was going abroad"

No problems at all.

This I found very useful as I thought I would have to return the tax disc and claim a refund.

On checking the DVLA website it states"Vehicles can be taxed TWO MONTHS in advance if you are going abroad".

Don ours also says that. We tried to get ours altered re- the body & a motorhome but the DVLA wont do it without Timberlands written permision. Have taken this up with them and the vehicles apparently are all done the same by the supplier of the base vehicle. I have to send them a copy of the DVLA letter & will take it from there.

DVLA say the description on the V5 registration certificate cannot be altered without cofirmation from the manufacturer. We have PANEL VAN AT D3 BODY TYPE, LIGHT GOODS AT X TAXATION CLASS. When the vehicles are supplied to Timberland they are a light goods panel van vehicle hence the description on the registration certificate. We have stalemate at the moment. We will carry this letter with us as we have tried to get it altered & have been unsuccessful as yet. You were lucky you have got part of it altered havent you.

Motorhomer


----------



## stewartwebr

Hi everyone,

Yes, in reality you must display a valid tax disk when abroad. However, I doubt very much if the local enforcers would be aware of such a thing.

On the issue of SORN. It may be helpful to know that you can now road tax your vehicle via the DVLA website. So if you are out of the country it would still be possible to tax it online. The disk is sent direct to the vehicles registered address. So it is possible to tax it whilst away. You could then have someone send it too you. 

A word of warning; you do require the new type MOT to be able to do this online. They started being issued about seven months ago.

Hope this will be of help

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## 96489

We have just brought a Tiffin Allegro Bus that weighs just under 7500Kg. When we got the V5 we found that it is registered as a Private HGV.

This gives us an advantage in that the road tax is only £160 rather than £170. Sounds barmy to me but we are not going to argue about it.

It does make you wonder what licence you require though. It clearly states that the weight is under 7500Kg, so it should only be a car licence.


----------



## 93795

Hi Patspiercing, I think you have to have a driving licence with 'grandfather rights' to drive over 3500kg on a car licence.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Is there much of a financial difference by being taxed as PLG as against 'Light goods' taxation class ?


----------



## chellaman

Sorry to contradict, but new style MOT is not necessarily required to renew tax online.
I have just done mine from afar, and it only took a few minutes, and no paperwork of course.
If you renew on receipt of reminder form V11, you fill in the reference number on it, there is an instant check of your insurance and MOT from their database, and you fill in your credit card details. And that's it. The disc is sent to your home within 5 days. 
If you want to renew prematurely, you fill in the reference number on your V5C, and it starts from the beginning of the month you are in. If you renew online, of course, it's not necessary to renew prematurely!
Anyway, it's all in www. dvla.gov.uk


----------



## 91929

Dont understand the term "Granfathers rights"
Is it the same way our son wears his Grandfather medals on rememberance Parades??

If so we still have 2 old licences for people who are no longer with us One is to drive ALL CLASSES including HGV's

Can we drive using these licenses

For 7500kg my Green licence allows me to drive those. Dont know the new clsses
Son has one that allows up to 7500kg mini buses up to 17 people
and certain 'military style vehicles' on hie Pink license

it all depends on when you took your test

We can both drive trailers & caravans


----------



## navman

An example of Grandfather rights is when I took my basic car test I my licence covered me to drive anything upto 7.5 tonnes. 

Now if my son passes his test the law has been changed so he can drive anything upto 3.5 tonnes. 

I, however, still can drive up to 7.5 tonnes as I have grandfather rights. Not all laws offer this. 

HTH


----------

